# Burl



## cck (May 21, 2014)

Is this a burl? If so I believe it is a Red Oak. If it is what should I do with it to get it dry and what is the best way to cut it up into usable material.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

It is.
Coat the cut ends w/ paint or other approved sealant and let it sit in a dry place for a few years. Understand it might have insects so don't bring it in your house,
Cutting is subjective to what use you want it for.

You'll never know what's inside until the day you slice it open. It could be good, bug infested,cracked and with hollow voids or.....
Time will tell.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe you are correct with it being red oak. I would seal the ends as quickly as possible and let it dry a few years.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's burl alright however I think it's white oak. Is there any part of the tree that still has a few leaves on it. If the lobes on the leaves come to a point it would be red oak. If the lobes are rounded like what is in front of the log it would be white oak. 

As far as making it into usable material you could cut slices off of it with a chainsaw but you would loose a lot material. It would be better to find someone with a bandsaw mill.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it is red oak. Look close of the end.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can't go by color. Some red oak looks like white oak and some white oak looks like red oak. Anyway white oak the color pertains to the color of the bark which is lighter than red oak. The leaves are the easiest way to tell.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm likely in the minority but I prefer to cut my burls immediately, into pieces that are oversize for what I need. I get a lot less waste that way. Seems every time I let a burl sit for any amount of time, it develops severe internal cracks. By cutting it to sized pieces green, I still get some thin spider web cracks but nothing that can't be easily fixed with CA. Many of the blanks never crack at all.


----------

